# sessions tnt



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

anyone know how sessions jackets fit? more specifically the sessions tnt? i found it online for real cheap and might take a risk in buying it but wanted to see if i could find some info on size before i do. and size wise, how does it compare to burton


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

sessions gear fits pretty baggy in general.

Solid shit tho. bought sessions pants on SAC for cheap last season and they are indestructable.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

T.J. said:


> sessions gear fits pretty baggy in general.
> 
> Solid shit tho. bought sessions pants on SAC for cheap last season and they are indestructable.


Yeah I got some Sessions pants on SAC about 2 weeks ago and they feel and fit very nice. As far as the jackets, I looked at the sizing charts on some websites and the sizing charts said the Sessions small is Burton's medium. I have a Burton Hood jacket in a small and it fits real baggy on me. I guess those sizing charts are wrong?


----------



## llcooljunr (Jan 21, 2008)

Yo, I've been looking to pick up that jacket... After you pick up urs, you mind providing the link... Thanks.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

hey hoboken, would you mind hookin it up with the link? i really need a jacket too...


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

If you guys are looking for that jacket, check out Backcountry.com or go to geartrade.com and search for sessions tnt jacket. The only thing with geartrade is once you buy it you can't return it.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Sessions has at least 2 types of fit depending on what the model and what series the jacket comes from. The TNT is a part of the Summit Series and has a loose fit, not baggy. Although, they do make baggy gear as well.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> Sessions has at least 2 types of fit depending on what the model and what series the jacket comes from. The TNT is a part of the Summit Series and has a loose fit, not baggy. Although, they do make baggy gear as well.


So is it safe to assume it's not going to be baggy like Burton jackets and fit nicely?


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

hoboken said:


> So is it safe to assume it's not going to be baggy like Burton jackets and fit nicely?


I've never worn a Burton jacket before but I would say so.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Just got a medium sessions TNT - I measured myself up and I was at the upper end of the measurements for the "medium" sizing category, with some measurements (like my fat hips :thumbsdown being at the absolute lower end of the "large" sizing category. The jacket fits slightly loose. Not tight, not fitting, not baggy. Just slightly loose. Length in the arms and at the waist is good. I'd expect the Large would've been way too big for me and that the Small would be tight.

I have to say the style is very oldschool though - almost too oldschool - looks like the kind of jacket the hobos in movies wear when they stand around bin fires.


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

clivejames said:


> I have to say the style is very oldschool though - almost too oldschool - looks like the kind of jacket the hobos in movies wear when they stand around bin fires.


lol. I bought the tnt skullcandy jacket and i think it fits great. Not too baggy and just right. As far as style, it is a bit on the bland side, but i don't care as long as it performs well,i can listen to my music, and it doesn't look ridiculous.


----------

